
Microsoft Is Winning the ‘Cloud War’ Against Amazon - Corrado
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/01/07/microsoft-is-winning-the-cloud-war-against-amazon-report/#19c31ff73bec
======
mikro2nd
Does it occur to anyone to mention that it might be OK for there to be
multiple 'cloud' platforms out there? That it might even be _a good thing_?
That there does _not_ need to be one winner (despite the fondest wet-dreams of
MS/AMZN/GOOG execs)?

~~~
jeffshek
It would be a bad thing to have only one clear winner - you now have to deal
with antitrust laws.

It’s in ones best interest to look like they have a close competitor, but in
reality so distant it won’t catch up.

------
alexandernst
All this is based on a survey. It would be very interesting to know the number
of people that participated in that survey and the tech they’re working on.

~~~
brazzledazzle
I'd also like to hear what part of "Azure" they're using. Microsoft was smart
to leverage (force) O365 customers into being Azure customers using AzureAD.
What I'd like to know is how many have actually graduated beyond that and are
hosting real infrastructure.

~~~
raxxorrax
As a central European I would also like to know who hosts anything on Azure.
They are building new data centers here I believe, but the connection speed
their services are providing is laughable. It may work for a retro-site from
the 90s to simulate a 56k modem.

If you restrict your employees to browser based office, you would loose a vast
amount of productivity.

Their success is probably based on Office alone. AWS does supply extremely
fast services and we use it for hosting. But business owners often prefer to
use services from a single provider, so MS does indeed have an advantage.

------
fabiofzero
Alright then, let's do a quick thought experiment:

We've seen AWS go down. The result: multiple major websites go offline or are
broken to an unusable degree. Many people simply can't get work done.
Everybody notices. Major news outlets put out stories.

Let's say Azure goes down. Lots of MS products would probably go dark, but
aside from that? Not much. So yeah, I don't buy it.

------
rospaya
An interesting amount of "MS is winning over AWS" articles these days. Not
buying any of it.

~~~
bambax
According to revenue estimates at the end of the article, AWS market share is
more than twice that of Azure, so "winning" is a big word...

~~~
karmakaze
Also note that Azure revenue reports usually includes consulting work so the
difference in market is even much larger than that.

------
highprofittrade
There are a flock of pump and dump investors pushing articles like this ...I
wouldn't be surprised if Amazon stock actually gets a hit ...oh well you know
what to do then

------
RocketSyntax
There is no substance to this.

Don't get me wrong, I think Microsoft is making all of the right moves. But
AWS is releasing new services at breakneck pace.

MSFT has made a strategic investment in Databricks. This feels like where they
can carve out more advantage.

MSFT acquired github... haven't seen much change here though. What if AWS
acquires GitLab?

